# Scottish Highlands - The Thieves Road



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

hello, im planning to do a big overnight ride in the scottish highlands (i live in edinburgh).

my plan was to bike into culra bothy from dalwhinnie and then all the way to fort william the next day. when i first had the idea i seemed to find loads online but hardly anything now.

anyone ridden this route? or any suggestions for a similar type of two day ride ideally with a logical bivvy or bothy stop off, planning to travel pretty light.

thanks...


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

cheers manbat...

will check it out, just use to mtbr being my first port of call.

neds up corstorphine hill? never


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

or bongo mags...


----------

